# Failed FET can't afford more trt



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

I have a DS who is 11 months and desperately want more but we can't justify spending more on treatment when in so much debt now.  I have cried my tears for the failed treatment, but how do you cope every day when there are reminders everywhere?  I just started bawling thinking about the carry cot stored, what do i do with it? My DS used it for four months, I can't just throw it away.  And what do i do when my sister gets pregnant, she has been trying?  I know people must think I'm ungrateful as I have a Ds but I can't help how I feel, I feel cheated that I can't ever hold my newborn in my arms again.   I want to love another baby


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

I didn't want to read and run - you sound so sad and unhappy.  I just wanted to send you a huge   and to say that I am thinking of you, it's so difficult this tx road.  I hope your DS and you DH can be a comfort to you


----------



## Rhib (Jun 6, 2006)

Sabah  

Do not ask such big questions of yourself yet, enjoy your DS and let time heal you and then when you feel strong enough you can think about the future. The carrycot can stay where it is for now and I am sure you will be genuinely happy for your sister, being an Auntie is wonderful   

Perhaps you would like your niece / nephew to have the carrycot? At least then another baby you love will use it.

I hope you feel better soon  

Be gentle on yourself

 


Rhian


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Sabah,

 IF is so unfair.

I'm with Rhian, you don't have to make a decision about the carrycot yet.  You are so blessed with a DS and will make a wonderful auntie! 

I just got my 3rd BFN for the year and am feeling completely despondent too.  I have 2 friends who are about to start trying (one of them, my bestie, has been holding off waiting for me to get my BFP but I think her patience will run out soon).  It's going to be so difficult to see them pregnant but I am hoping that my jealousy will dissipate and I will love their babies.

Bah, hating IF more than anything right now!

Hoping time will heal, for you and for me xxx


----------

